# Touring in America.



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Any one going touring in America soon?. We will be doing the grand circle starting from Flagstaff on the 20th of April, the grand canyon south rim, canyon land, Zion, Bryce canyon, Monument valley and finishing at Las Vegas, be nice to meet a fellow motorhome facts member, and would appreceate any advice. bambi2


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Bambi.
If you have the time and tenacity you can read our experiences doing the same tour.

www.etribes.com/raynipper

Ray.


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Ray,
Really fascinating read. Recommended for anyone touring the states. Although a few years ago, many things stateside don't change.
Was build quality really that bad just a few years ago?
and 'Riches to Rags'. What happened next?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Graham.
Build quality of American rigs up to 2004 to my knowledge was pretty poor in comparison to Euro rigs. But in saying that I think the Americans get more out of their RVs in more ways than one, value for money being everything stateside.
Our second Eagle was a 2001 and absolutely fantastic compared to the 1994 but cost twice as much. Virtually nothing went wrong with it.

The last 5 years have been pretty difficult as you can imagine losing your lifes savings and assets. We sold everything in the states quickly and at knock down prices. But didn't bring the cash back to Europe as the exchange rate was terrible at $1.95 = £1. So we bought a house over there.
We came back to our French home which was paid for luckily but with no income at all had to resort to B&B till our pensions kicked in to pay the bills.

We did get about 9% of our losses in compensation but that took years of fighting and arguing with the FSA and Treasury. So annoying when we see the billions squandered by HM Gov and their pious attitudes to fingers in the till.

We now survive on our reduced pensions reduced further by HM Gov decimating the Pound and interest rates. 

The only consolation being told there is always someone worse off. I'm still looking for him.

Ray.


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Ray,
A not uncommon story and one of which I also have experienced.
The adage 'what goes round comes round' has proved true for me, so you perhaps things will look up.
Thanks for sharing your wonderful experiences.
Take care
Graham


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

An inspiring account of touring the USA and its repair shops! I have an idea for a six month winter US tour!

Do you happen to know what weight of RV I can drive in the US with a "normal" UK licence (held since 1968)? Is a UK HGV licence necessary for over 7.5 tons?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Norman.
First will you be returning more than the one six month trip? If so It will definately pay you to get a US driving license. 
Most US car driving permits allow any weight of RV to be driven privately. Although most states have a limit of 16,500 lbs or roughly 7½ tons, there is nearly always an exemption for private RVs to any weight.

The other benifit to getting a US driving license is you will be loaded up to 100% on the insurance with a UK or even an International permit. America doesn't recognise anyone elses licence for ID purposes as well.

It's a minefield unless you are renting???

Ray.


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Bambi,
We did a similar trip but on our Harley...... 
We highly recommend Arches National park in Moab, Utah
That was our favourite as well as Bryce.
Campsite in Moab (cant remember name)
you can camp in Bryce and Grand canyon
enjoy


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Ray well! what a lot of information, thanks a lot it will be very useful to us, did not manage to read it all yet as busy packing and what do you know! we had a visitor, which is very nice but stops you doing things, we have already purchased an Airstream cutter which we are very happy with, we tried to open an American bank account, but now they want a social security number as well, but after ready your comments on American banks, we will not bother now. Many Thanks bambi2. 
Thanks also to Jayboy for your information, before we moved to france we also lived in Pembrokeshire, at a village called Tavernspite, Thanks again bambi2.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi ray,

Yes, renting an RV would probable be the wat we'd do it. Does this simply things? 

But ideally, I'd like to do the trip in a typical (as large as possible) RV. For 32 ft or more, the renttal charges appear to be about $2700 per month.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Norman,
Renting is quite expensive when you add everything in. Also you only get a starter pack of paper things for about $90. 
If you were considering spending several winters there touring it makes sense especially in todays market to buy an older rig and store it.

For $20k you can buy superb rigs and store for around $120 a month. But also some dealers might be willing to store for free. Houston and Phoenix are good for this.

Friends rented a Cruise American van and got five weeks for the price of four. Del Monte is another one that will give long rental discounts. 

The western states are absolutely marvelous in winter unless you try for the high elevation of Yellowstone or Yosemite. Bryce can also get cold as it's 9,000 ft. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Bambi,
Airstream Cutter is a good basic van. Personally I do prefer the Airstream Land Yacht which has the extra bits on. Same engine/chassis config though.

We opened a Wells Fargo bank account in Bullhead City while we were staying in Laughlin NV by depositing a few hundred Dollars. Maybe a little more difficult now after 9/11 and the paranoyia about terrorists. But would still suggest trying and if again you want to keep going back apply for a 'TIN' (Tax ID Number). Quite painless and long winded but really worth while as a substitute SS#. 

I can use my TIN for banks, savings and buying and selling property without having to pay a withholding tax. Even getting a store card or video rental requires a number. 

I handle the AZ house rental from here in France paying bills and opening accounts using the TIN. Without it would be impossible. 

Ray.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We are looking at doing an extended tour of US & Canada maybe in 2010 or 11. 
Has anyone got recent experience of shipping the MH over, I imagine the savings on fuel and rental would outweigh the cost of shipping, particularly if one was staying for 12 months and covering 25k miles or thereabouts.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Jean-Luc,
Take a look at this site and put your requirements in.

http://www.4autoshipping.com/

Ray.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Ray, well we managed to read all of your article, Great!! we went to the Shepton Mallet motor caravan show last september and we looked at lots of American R.Vs there and decided what type of vehicle and what lay out we liked, we then watched on e-bay and saw the Airstream cutter was exactly what we wanted, so we took a gamble and bought it, we were not disappointed! when we collected it, to us it is beautiful, we've had Americans come up to us and say that's a pretty rig you have there, we had to stay at the dealers while they put right some minor problems, the dealers were Florida R.Vs, they looked after us very well., we decided to get to solar panels put on it and so we went to solar Bills at quartzite, here we had a bad experience, he argued all the time with the poor old man who was doing the fitting of the panels, he charged us $61 for using a credit card, the regulator made by morning star had a fault, when my husband rang solar Bill about this, Bill was rude to my husband and would not help at all, my husband said you have taken $2,400 dollars from me and you will not put right this fault, he would not help in any way!! my husband contacted morning star who talked him through fixing the fault himself, we would not recommend Solar Bill to anyone. :evil: bambi2


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Bambi2,
I'm glad the Cutter fits your requirements. 
Did you know about the 'Brits Rally' at Quartzite in Feb? Rick Jenkins who created the American Motorhome shows at Billing and Malvern now does a low key and purely fun rally each year on the 14 day free stay land a few miles south of Quartzite.
I'm sure it might have been a little different at Solar Bills if all 20 or so Brits turned up with your complaint.

Anyway, I hope it's all solved now. We have noticed several Solar suppliers not only at Quartzite but near Yuma on the way to Algodones. Not heard anything untoward about them but none of them seemed any cheaper than Camping World. 
There are a variety of RV related suppliers at most 'Swap Meets' or covered markets during the winter months. Mesa/Apache Junction is probably the largest although they are in Yuma and Tucson as well.

Let me know if I can help in any way.

Ray.


----------

